# ill repute



## cda (Sep 22, 2017)

Ok, I may have quit the forum, 

Not sure if someone might have "ill repute"" on here??


"""""Officer Mark H. Walaski received an indefinite suspension, which is tantamount to firing, in July for "consorting with persons of ill repute," according to the documents."""


http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/loca...r-fired-for-dating-12220815.php#photo-8196572


----------



## kilitact (Sep 23, 2017)

Not sure if your consorting with anyone on the board, more details needed. Did Dillon consort with Kitty?


----------

